# New Year's Eve 2009



## SkyBlue123 (Oct 21, 2009)

I am going to be in Sydney for NYE but I am on a rather limited budget. Can anyone provide potential ideas on what to do or where to go to see the Sydney Harbour fireworks and have a general nice time in Sydney without it costing the earth on NYE. 

I know most things will be expensive but anything under $200 per person would be ok. I am open to all suggestions since I have no clue as to what or where is good in Sydney for NYE.

Any ideas would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Its too early to say but there are tons of parties and meetings that you can attend for free and most of this parties and gatherings offers some free grubs... I will send you a PM once I get a date and location with in this next few weeks... interested in Halloween parties though?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The grubs that Dexter refers to SkyBlue are not of the live variety though witchety grubs are something of a bush delicacy and could find their way to boutique menus at some stage.

He is more talking free finger food but I would not expect too many places with that and where it is it'll be damm hard to get to.

Sydney gets packed generally for the Xmas to NYE period and much more so on NYE for the fireworks - a couple of years back I was transitting and getting out to the airport about mid day and there were already droves of people as far back as Central Railway Station area making a bee line for the harbour.

There's quite a few bars/restaurants etc. all around the central harbour area from Rocks around past the ferry terminal [Circular Quay] to the Opera House but I would expect that anything that was available at a reasonable price would have already been booked out solid for many months if not since last year.
Have a look at http://www.therocks.com/ for what's there but it'll be shoulder to shoulder territory, likewise one of my favourites, http://www.australianheritagehotel.com/ which has rooftop dining and I think the Glenmore just near by may also have rooftop access.

Depending on where you are staying [and you do have accommodation don't you!!!] and transport or hoofing it back, I've heard of people heading to some of the small headland/ferry terminal park areas on the north side of the harbour.
You could probably head over on a ferry, take a picnic tea or find a local pub for a counter tea and a few drinks until you wanted to head out for the fireworks [the locals will at least have an idea on good vantage points and you may even get directions for a good venue afterwards].

I'd check what time the bridge will be open for pedestrian traffic if you need to get back across to the city side or at worst it may have to be organising a taxi and I'd prebook if possible or ring a good hour before wanting to get back over, the crowds hopefully having thinned out by then and perhaps some pubs/nightclubs open into early hours.

If you're in Sydney a few days earlier, pick up a What's On style booklet and talk to the locals otherwise, still talk to the locals and keep a lookout for pubs, there being plenty of older style ones down around the Rocks area and also another cluster back up around the greater area between Central Railway Station the CBD and Chinatown.

Then of course there is Kings Cross, but a bit of delapidated version of its former glory days before the drug scene became bigger.

There's actually a new www.yha.com.au opened in The Rocks and they were advertising a NYE rooftop package, don't know if it was just for guests and it may already be fully booked too, limits on numbers on roofs


----------

